# 84 gallon tank



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi I bought a 84 gallon tank awhile back it is 72Lx15Wx18H made with 1/4 inch glass I haven't sit it up because I'm scared of it busting is the 1/4 inch glass thick enough to hold all that water. thanks


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I have the same exact tank and its been up and running for 5 years without a problem. Its loaded with rocks and imo is a perfect tank for Mbuna. Couldn't beat the price I got it for either. A dollar a gallon. :thumb:


----------



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the info the person I got mine from said they bought it from a pet store in vegas so probably some place you got yours.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Just a little tip. When setting up your stand make sure that the perimeter of your tank is fully supported. This is a very long tank and can be easily stressed if not supported properly.


----------



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

So I set my 84g tank up man does yours look like a double bow front from the long ways view kind of scary.


----------



## kkrawler (Apr 18, 2008)

that sounds a little scary


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

> So I set my 84g tank up man does yours look like a double bow front from the long ways view kind of scary.


 :lol: I never thought to check over the last 5 years. I fiqured the triple thick center braces would hold it just fine.......in........ the .......last .........5......years. :

It's a good tank!.......Don't make me paranoid. :lol:


----------



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

My center brace is 3 X 1/4 inch thick but only one layer is glued to the actual glass/tank the other 2 layers are glued to the plastic frame .


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Same as mine. Hasn't been a problem and I do 50% or better water changes every week.

I wouldn't worry about it ...............unless of course you secretly want that 6' 125g..... As good an excuse as any imo.


----------



## joekidd (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks I guess I'll worry about something else


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't worry... Be happy.

Imo this tank was designed for Mbuna. It has a large footprint without a lot of hieght. I've seen some real speed racing back and forth in this one. :thumb:


----------



## TrboLag (May 21, 2008)

did you guys by chance get this tank at Atlantis?

i'm looking at an 84g long there for a new tank. seemed perfect for the cichlids and the center bracing looked pretty darn good! :thumb:


----------

